# moving to Atsugi; what to bring?



## villanelle

My Navy husband has just learned that we will be movign to Japan next spring or summer. 

I am a planner so I am already tryign to figure out what to bring. The navy will pay for a large household goods move, so weight and size aren't a huge factor.

If you didn't have to pay to ship it yourself, what sorts of things would you bring? Bikes? Electronics? Appliances, large and small? Furniture (will we need things like wardrobes and dressers? I am guessing that closet space is limited.) I am told that with our allowances, we will be able to afford a good-sized home in town, so while space will probably still be at a premium (I assume it always is in Japan), we should have enough space for some non-necessities.

What other items that I might not think of would be helpful to bring and/or buy and bring with us? 

Also, what is everyday clothing like? Will my typical jeans and tops be under-dressed? I likely won't be working, other than possible English tutoring, so I am looking for info on casual wear, not workwear. Atsugi as about 30 km awat from Tokyo, if that makes a difference.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## tilla_07

well, thanks for your reply to my thread. Well, I can help a little with your situation maybe. I will be moving to Honjo-Shi, Saitama (not sure how far that is away from Tokyo), and I had also wondered what kind of clothing I should bring. Well, some distant relatives have told me not to bring any clothes from my country since the fashions are way tooo different from Bangladesh to Japan. However, before I moved to my native country, I had taken one set of pants and a silk shirt with me from US, and they told me that I can bring that. They told me to bring maybe 2 cargo pants and 2 t-shirts b/c I will have to do all of my hopping in Japan after I land there since the western fashions that are found in my country would not fit in. But American clothes (casual or work) will be just fine. 

From watching Japanese TV and vids on youtube, I really cant see that much difference between their everyday dresses and that of western wear. They mostly wear the same type of clothing you would see people wearing on the streets of any US city (black pants, cargoes, capris, jeans, tops, shirts, t-shirts, short skirts, long skirts, etc). It seemed totally normal wear of what you and I are used to. I was watching this youtube vid that was taped in a zoo in Japan, and most, if not all, of the typical Jpanaese people were wearing jeans, capris, t-shirts, or tops. So, yea, I would not be very worried about your US clothes not fitting in. But if you are still not sure, go on youtube or google and look at the clothes that typical Japanese people wear. It will give you a much better visual sense.


----------



## sakura

Hello,I am new to this site. i am not yet familiar with everything here, never read them all . just starting.i jump to this forum site and read some post.

to Villanelle and Tilla_7 i just read your posts. I've been here in Japan for almost 3 years now and if in case your planning to move this season ; now it is summer and it is to hot here i mean Hot 30 degree celsius . Normally people wear jeans and shirts and tank top, Those in the corporate world wear their uniforms or suits while others who work in Kashia ( Factories, Companies) wear their basic uniform as well. Don't worry about clothes you can always go casual. But you might like to bring your winter jacket so you will not buy when the winter comes. I'ts quite expensive.

Taking your wardrobe or Cabinets is your own preference but not necessary because all the Mansions and house here have their built it Cabinets. But in case you need one you can always get them cheap at the Recycle area still in a very good conditions. Or you can buy a brand new one depending on your budget. If you think you will stay a long time in your new flat it's ok to bring your appliances with you. NOTE * that the power supply here is 110 . Remind you also that moving from one house to another is a pain in the ass, and very expensive. the movers here could range from $1000 to $ 2500 . Practically if you don't have much appliances the better. You can always buy them here.

I think that is a great idea to teach English here, since you are a native speaker you will find lots of opportunity for English Teacher. Teaching English is a very lucrative job.I

I hope some of these informations help you. Good luck!


----------



## tilla_07

hi sakura, tell me which city do you live in? How do you like living in Japan? Are you able to afford living confortably there? I was just trying to get an idea about how much the costs of living compares to let's say your life back in the phillippines?


----------



## MisplacedAussie

I used to live in Atsugi, off base housing. It's still not huge by American standards so no large furniture, NO LARGE FURNITURE. I wouldn't take a king size bed for example. A decent house will probably have closets. But rather than bring a bulky huge wardrobe that might not fit, I'd just buy something there. One thing I loved about Japan was the range of storage stuff for every little nook and cranny in your house. 

It's easier to buy new electronics than deal with the adapters/converters which can be quite expensive. 

CLOTHES - now if you're the size of the Average Japanese woman, fine - buy your clothes in Japan. BUT if you have longer arms or legs than their average, are above an American size medium, you're not going to have many choices. Basically assume all the clothing in Japanese stores is for a thin American petite. Even stockings/pantyhose are shorter in the leg. It's hard to buy shoe sizes above US7.5. Plus the styles are really different. Comfortable shoes don't seem so popular in Japan. You'll be doing a lot more walking in Japan than in the USA so comfy shoes are a must. Those gel insoles would be useful too. Oh and underwear!! Stock up on that. Japanese are just not the same shape. 

Casual is fine if you're not working. Younger Japanese are definitely more casual but in a trendy way. I don't think Japanese expect Americans to be well dressed - the sterotype would be jeans, sneakers and a bulky tshirt. But Japanese casual is e.g. say Gap khakis and a fitted t shirt, not sloppy bulky colorful stuff. You'll command more respect by wearing a suit or skirt/shirt even for teaching English. I'd say Japanese casual is more like US smart casual. But no one is going to care around Atsugi if you're in jeans/sneakers. And yeah summer is a killer - cotton is a must. A lot of Japanese clothes are synthetics and so sticky in summer/wet season/humidity. And clothes are going to be more expensive in Japan so buy them in the USA. 

I used to commute to Tokyo to work. If you don't have kids to worry about, you could get work there. 

If you like to read, bring lots of books for you and your family. If you have any fave brands of skincare, bathroom stuff - take a good stock with you. You'll be able to buy most stuff in the commissary.


----------



## pkrish

Hi,

Casual wear like Jeans and t-shirts are found commonly now. You get fully furnished and nice apartments and mensions are available more cheaper in the suburbs and otskirts areas of Tokyo. In addition,they are all well connected by subways and buses. commuting is very excellent. large number of people usually travel using subways.


----------



## villanelle

It has been a while, but thanks for the responses.

We won't be getting a furnished place since the Navy will apy to move our things and having some of our stuff should help make us feel more at home right away. Our sofa is a bit on the large size, but we will probably bring it any way and ditch it if necessary since we were planning on buying a new one anyway before we found out about the move.


----------

